# One Mint Julep



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I was 'stimulated' to order a Ring Finger Premium G10 from Pocket Predator. Horse bit, I kept an extra window open every day to see it 'til it arrived.*

* A few years ago, I owned an original tube version RF Hunter in 3/4 black G10, but eventually gave it to Oldmiser who wanted it but didn't take to it. At that time, BH was carving them out with a router, but the toxic dust became problematic so he rightly moved on to other things.*

*Recently he bought a CNC machine, then taught himself how to use it (!) by studying related books and watching videos. The dust is tamed bc the machine operates by computer in an enclosed space. He's become a wizard with it and can tweak a design endlessly for custom orders. According to Daranda, they now have acquired a second CNC machine to increase production. *

* .
I prefer a thumb brace grip but some frames are unstable with it. With my sprawling piano hands, the pinky occupies the puka, which creates a rock steady '3 legged stool' grip. It's powered by Simple's first (now discontinued) amber light tapers - 9/16 to 7/16 in a .7 thickness - a seriously magnum setup for quarters that spits them out like murder hornets.*

*You have to hold one of these Premium G10 jewels in your hand to experience the perfection and quality. They're expensive to make so cost a little more ... IMO you get way more than your money's worth - a beautiful design that never loses its value, and lasts forever. 
*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good review . Now I want one .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It’s a beauty. Your rigs are always so neat and tidy. Those cuffs are cleeeeean!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> It's a beauty. Your rigs are always so neat and tidy. Those cuffs are cleeeeean!


*Thanx Joe, but not even close to yours ( :bowdown:** ). I don't build much but do enjoy stylizing my shooters.*


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That looks sweet with the Amber bands, very cool 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> That looks sweet with the Amber bands, very cool
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


*Thanks Chef, reminds me of refreshment on a summer day.*


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice set up for sure. I assume you will be shooting 5/16" for target stuff with this little baby ? I did not know you were a flat band shooter, Ward, you never cease to amaze me ;- )

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

wll said:


> Nice set up for sure. I assume you will be shooting 5/16" for target stuff with this little baby ? I did not know you were a flat band shooter, Ward, you never cease to amaze me ;- )
> 
> wll


*Thanks Bill. Hmmm - I hadn't thought of trying 5/16 ... it arrived with a bag of quarters. I can't safely cut bands but Simple's excellent die-cuts allow me to play, just wish amber was still available. IMO, black doesn't go well with everything but amber does. *


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good review.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

been eyeing these for some time. They really seem t be incredible value for money for what you're getting.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Good review,I'm thinking that the whole predator line is a good value.Really like my .5 G10 boyshot it was money well spent!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> been eyeing these for some time. They really seem t be incredible value for money for what you're getting.


*I'd bet you won't regret it - I'm saving up for a Ranger 2020 OTT ... incredible value for sure.*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually emailed Daranda today to ask about the chance of getting a small mod done to the G10 Ring Finger Hunter - response was 'No Problem'. My experiences with PP have always been great and like their no hidden costs approach s well.

So as soon as I have scraped the cash together (and figured out import duties) I'll drop the hammer on one. Ironically for what I am after there are only like 2 other frames available - and they're nowhere near as good value for the money...


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Thank you for the great review - you summed up some of my thoughts very nicely. Definitely getting your money's worth and then some. I have the Ring Finger Hunter version in 3/8th inch thick G10, I really enjoy mine. It is a fantastic little frame capable of handling any bandset and ammo you want. It just fits so perfectly in the hand, and you can tell a lot of thought went into the design. I usually shoot it with a thumb brace hold, but pinch grip works very well too. If I was legally allowed to hunt with a slingshot, this one would probably never leave my pocket. Mine is currently set up with some of that bubblegum colored sumeike .45mm for shooting clay and bbs.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Congrats SD, very nice. * :thumbsup:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Excellent flips for an excellent flipster.


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

I have this sling too. It is really great. I got it in the black. But that jade looks amazing. I did a little dance around for a day or so before I chose black. That thing looks fantastic.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Wiconsinconcepts said:


> I have this sling too. It is really great. I got it in the black. But that jade looks amazing. I did a little dance around for a day or so before I chose black. That thing looks fantastic.


*I saw your post while waiting for mine, don't you have a Premium Ranger too? Definitely my next move.*


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

Yeah. I have the Ranger. Worth every penny. I really really like all of my Pocket Predator OTTs. I've been sporting the Ranger when out shooting, my Secret Agent I keep in my back pocket, and I've been toting around my Ring Finger and Ring Finger Hunter in this little bag that I take everywhere.

It's hard for me not to carry all of them all of the time.

It's even more tempting to pocket them all now that it's cargo shorts weather.

The Ranger is awesome. So accurate for me. But I prefer to carry smaller. My Ranger is what's going to happen if I'm planning to shoot. But it's a toss up with the Secret Agent and the Ring Fingers for what I have on me all the time.


----------

